

Apply to Be a 2015 KPCB Engineering Fellow (Due Oct 31st) - anjneymidha
http://kpcbfellows.com/

======
clerestory
I had a great experience as a KPCB fellow. Interacting with other interns as
well as KPCB partners and founders was incredibly valuable to my growth as a
person in tech/entrepreneurship.

A post about my time with Coursera via the fellowship:
[https://tech.coursera.org/blog/2014/08/27/from-learner-to-
in...](https://tech.coursera.org/blog/2014/08/27/from-learner-to-intern/)

------
anjneymidha
For folks who are interested, also see:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV6eSHMfdQE&index=2&list=PLR...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fV6eSHMfdQE&index=2&list=PLRiWZFltuYPFeLYZIQScvJNVqWhwC1tC9)

------
amni
This was the best summer I've ever had. The opportunity as an undergrad to
learn from the likes of John Doerr, Mary Meeker, Matt Rogers, Bing Gordon,
etc. is unreal.

------
cargo8
Amazing program that pairs you with a top-tier tech startup as well as
exposing you to a great network of industry professionals and other young
engineers!

------
chrso
Awesome program for those interested in entrepreneurship and solving big,
challenging problems. It definitely opened my eyes and mind. Great people,
too!

------
parthi
This was a great program. Highly recommend it. The network really opens up a
lot of doors. Definitely check out Coursera - they're a great company.

------
jmw93
Great summer experience. Learn from the best the Silicon Valley has to offer

